# Boot gekauft. Was nun?



## bombe220488 (24. Februar 2013)

Hi,
habe mir jetzt ein boot zugelegt bin ja aber noch total unerfahren.
Was brauch ich alles um abgesichert und erlaubt auf Flüsse und Meer kann.
Was habt ihr für erfahrungen und Tipps?

Ich denke jetzt an eine Haftpflicht, das Boot beim WSA ummelden, Versicherung für den trailer ? Noch andere sachen die ich nicht weiss ?

Vielen Dank schonmal an euch:m


----------



## Malex (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boot gekauft. Was nun?*

was vieleicht noch wichtig ist, sicherheits ausrüstung komplett kontrolieren (schwimmweste usw)


----------



## Goatie (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boot gekauft. Was nun?*

Der Trailer ist im Regelfall über das Zugfahrzeug versichert. Erkennt man dann am grünen Kennzeichen (Sportgeräteträger).


----------



## kokanee (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boot gekauft. Was nun?*

Hallo,

vielleicht erst mal was für ein Boot hast Du gekauft. Wo ist Dein Fahrtgebiet (welcher Fluss, welches Meer). Führerschein Ja/Nein. Ein paar Infos mehr wären schon hilfreich.

Gruß Kokanee #6


----------



## bombe220488 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boot gekauft. Was nun?*

Hi
ich habe ein ryds 485 fc, mit 50ps yamaha momentan angemeldet in kiel ich möchte aber hauptsächlich in der weser/aller und ostsee fahren.
Trailer hat momentan grünes nr schild aber ist noch nicht auf meinen namen umgemeldet.
Führerscheine werde ich machen.


----------



## Tommes63 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boot gekauft. Was nun?*

Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Boot#6


bombe220488 schrieb:


> -mit 50ps yamaha
> 
> -hauptsächlich in der weser/aller und ostsee fahren.
> 
> -Führerscheine werde ich machen.


Genau und du brauchst beide, Binnen und See. Mach zuerst dein SBF See, dann ersparst du dir Binnen die Praktische Prüfung.
Mit 50 PS darfst du nirgends ohne FS fahren. Damit ist eigentlich alles schon gesagt, was du noch wissen solltest (Bootsausrüstung, Sicherheitsausrüstung) lernst du beim Führerschein.
Bootshaftpflicht sollte man unbedingt haben und kostet nich die Welt.
Grünes Kennzeichen bedeutet der Trailer ist Kfz Steuerfrei und über das ziehende Auto Haftpflicht versichert, auch wenn ihn mal ein anderes Auto zieht, und nur im angekoppelten Zustand, separat abgestellt nicht mehr. 
Grünes Kennzeichen bedeutet aber auch nie zweckentfremdet benutzen, sonst Steuerhinterziehung und Versicherungsbetrug.
Ummelden noch und gut is. Auch das Boot, braucht binnen eine Kennzeichnung zB. vom WSA.


----------



## HD4ever (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boot gekauft. Was nun?*

wie praktisch ... erst Boot dann die Scheine ... :m
beim Kurs wirst dann schon etwas mit bekommen was du alles brauchst 
paar Schimmesten, Kompass oder|und GPS , Signalmittel, Bootshaken, Leinen, Fender, und noch einiges mehr was aufm Boot halt so rumfliegt
Glueckwunsch zum Boot !


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boot gekauft. Was nun?*

Erstmal würde ich auch die Scheine machen und da erfährt man alles weitere.


----------



## bombe220488 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boot gekauft. Was nun?*

danke.

ja es ging mir mehr so um diese versicherungs und papier geschichte


----------



## kokanee (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Boot gekauft. Was nun?*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> danke.
> 
> ja es ging mir mehr so um diese versicherungs und papier geschichte



Denk daran wenn Du auf der Weser oder sonst wo auf dem Wasser bist mit viel Berufsschifffahrt kann so einiges passieren. Deshalb sollte die Deckungssumme nicht zu knapp bemessen sein. 

Und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel#6#6

Gruß
Kokanee


----------

